# Cutts compensator with variable choke



## JackSlim (Jun 9, 2005)

Dad's 12 ga. Browning A-5 with a Cutts compensator with variable choke has passed on to me. There are no instructions regarding the variable choke.

Does anyone know how I get instructions for that choke? I would like to know how to set it for skeet, modified, etc. I know I could guess that full open is cylindar and fully closed is full choke, but there ARE different full chokes, and I would like to understand this choke.

See photo at 
http://home.earthlink.net/~holysmokes/C ... echoke.jpg

Thanks, 
Jack


----------

